# Coonhound paralysis and crystals in urine



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The first time I heard of this was when my mom’s blue heeler came down with it in 2013. I’m glad your pup is doing well. My mom’s dog wasn’t able to pull through unfortunately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyOwner (Feb 9, 2021)

*Jo Korner :* I have a yellow lab but opted to join this forum just to reply to this thread to give you hope. In late summer 2019, my then 3 year old lab went paralyzed in the back legs and a bit in the right forepaw. It developed in one day and the Vet diagnosed it as Coonhound Paralysis the next day. I'm sure you have gone through a lot not mentioned in your original post, we sure did. It took our guy about 2 months to regain control except for the right-rear leg, so it sounds like your dog is recovering very well. We tried underwater treadmill therapy after he regained the majority of control where he "peg-legged" it around but it's hard to say if there was any great improvement, but worth asking your Vet about, especially in the early recovery stages. Our lab never really improved beyond that in the right-rear leg and we are now having to look at THR (total hip replacement) surgery, but I'm not saying that is a repercussion of the Coonhound Paralysis as retriever breeds are prone to hip dysplasia .


----------



## Jo Korner (Jun 8, 2018)

BaileyOwner said:


> *Jo Korner :* I have a yellow lab but opted to join this forum just to reply to this thread to give you hope. In late summer 2019, my then 3 year old lab went paralyzed in the back legs and a bit in the right forepaw. It developed in one day and the Vet diagnosed it as Coonhound Paralysis the next day. I'm sure you have gone through a lot not mentioned in your original post, we sure did. It took our guy about 2 months to regain control except for the right-rear leg, so it sounds like your dog is recovering very well. We tried underwater treadmill therapy after he regained the majority of control where he "peg-legged" it around but it's hard to say if there was any great improvement, but worth asking your Vet about, especially in the early recovery stages. Our lab never really improved beyond that in the right-rear leg and we are now having to look at THR (total hip replacement) surgery, but I'm not saying that is a repercussion of the Coonhound Paralysis as retriever breeds are prone to hip dysplasia .


Thank you for reaching out with your experience. I’m so sorry to hear your boy didn’t fully recover in the right back leg and wish you all the very best for a successful surgery! You are absolutely right in that we have all gone through a lot in the past couple of weeks. It’s an exhausting process but we know what Austen is going through is far worse than the demands of caring for him and nursing him back to what we hope will be normal. He is getting better every day but still very stiff. I was planning to take him to hydrotherapy. He has an appointment with a physiotherapist next week too. He’s been at the vet again today and had a full urine test which detected bacteria that may contribute to the crystals found in yesterday’s urine test. Apparently not uncommon as he was unable to get up for a week and had a urine catheter in for a few days too. Hopefully a course of antibiotics will fix it up.


----------



## Jo Korner (Jun 8, 2018)

jennretz said:


> The first time I heard of this was when my mom’s blue heeler came down with it in 2013. I’m glad your pup is doing well. My mom’s dog wasn’t able to pull through unfortunately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m so sorry to hear that your mom’s precious fur kid didn’t pull through ☹ I did read that only 3 in 4 dogs recover from this horrible condition.


----------

